# Aerofly (2017 Venge Vias) Bar replacement?



## AFlip18 (Jul 31, 2021)

Looking to change my Aerofly I bars to flat aero alternative (Aerofly II preferably). I was told by Specialized that the Venge stem was specific to that bar/bike. Does anyone know what stem would be compatible with my bike and the Aerofly II? Or is there another flat aero bar stem combo that would work? I assume the internal routing of the Aerofly I is what's causing the limited options?

Thanks greatly for any help!


----------

